# Zastava EZ



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Went to the range to pop off a few and met a guy shooting a Zastava EZ in 45 acp. Told him I never heard of it and when hs said EAA I knew I had to shoot the thing. It was sweet and accurate. Had a decocker and it was a bit heavy even for a full size but this guy had a Calco that he said made it feel like carrying feathers. I got home to look the gun up and it's much better looking in person than the picture on the internet. He told me he was out the door from a gun shop in Dallas for $362 and that's with the 8.5 percent sales tax here. Holding it and shooting it felt like a $800 dollar gun. I want one bad but I am trying to add more revolvers to my collection or I would be out hunting for one now. If anyone on this forum has one sure would like to hear what you think of it.

http://eaacorp.com/zastava-ez-TP.html


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Very good looking gun, I was eyeballing one of these myself when I got the EAA catalog in the mail last week.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ahh, the .45 is out? I E-mailed EAA about 6 weeks ago, and got a very quick reply. They said that only the 9mm was available.
It appears to be a SIG clone. How close is it?
Thanks


----------



## HKdefense (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems to be a modification of an existing generation of pistols: http://www.cz999.org ... and it does look Siggish

EAA shows an MSRP of over $500 for a .45. $$362 sounds like a great deal. I wonder if any parts are interchangeable btwn. Sig and this one.

Later!


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I was seriously considering one a couple of years ago, then went overseas. Now that I am back, I will have to look again.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Went to the range to pop off a few and met a guy shooting a Zastava EZ in 45 acp. Told him I never heard of it and when hs said EAA I knew I had to shoot the thing. It was sweet and accurate. Had a decocker and it was a bit heavy even for a full size but this guy had a Calco that he said made it feel like carrying feathers. I got home to look the gun up and it's much better looking in person than the picture on the internet. He told me he was out the door from a gun shop in Dallas for $362 and that's with the 8.5 percent sales tax here. Holding it and shooting it felt like a $800 dollar gun. I want one bad but I am trying to add more revolvers to my collection or I would be out hunting for one now. If anyone on this forum has one sure would like to hear what you think of it.
> 
> http://eaacorp.com/zastava-ez-TP.html


SD Did you get yours yet? I'm looking at one of these as a CCW.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Reedsammo quoted me these prices and he can get them. 390.00+20.00 shipping

350000 9mm Full Size blue
350030 9mm compact blue
350060 9mm full size chrome
350090 9mm compact chrome

I've ordered from him before super fast and great to do busness with.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> Reedsammo quoted me these prices and he can get them. 390.00+20.00 shipping
> 
> 350000 9mm Full Size blue
> 350030 9mm compact blue
> ...


Reedsammo never heard of this place, you guys have to start putting in the URL's on places you suggest. I spend half my time searching for things. Money is real tight right now for me. IRS problems so it might be awhile before I see anything new. I sure would like to see a chrome one. Have a gun show this weekend in town so I'm going with twentyfive cents in my pocket just to look. It seems everytime a gun show comes I'm short on money. I'm thinking about selling my wife's G35 and let her ride my mtn. bike.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Reedsammo never heard of this place, you guys have to start putting in the URL's on places you suggest. I spend half my time searching for things. Money is real tight right now for me. IRS problems so it might be awhile before I see anything new. I sure would like to see a chrome one. Have a gun show this weekend in town so I'm going with twentyfive cents in my pocket just to look. It seems everytime a gun show comes I'm short on money. I'm thinking about selling my wife's G35 and let her ride my mtn. bike.


Did you call them, and referenced this site? I just sent Ron (nice guy to do bussiness with) a link to this site.


----------

